# AC line replacement



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

EricCanada said:


> Good evening, i need to replace a broken AC line and i am worried about damaging the brake lines where they cross in front of the AC lines at the firewall.
> We have a 2015 sedan with the 1.4 liter


Welcome Aboard!

This is all I could find for you:









DIY Bone chilling AC


Myself and others on this board have experienced what we could call “less than great” performance from their Cruzens air conditioning system. My AC would do a fair job of keeping the cabin cool at best in hot and humid weather. All of my prior cars have had bone chilling systems when properly...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

That guy turns a simple job in to a science project and there's so many things he does wrong. And steps he skips.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

snowwy66 said:


> That guy turns a simple job in to a science project and there's so many things he does wrong. And steps he skips.


True, but at the moment I have nothing else and I figure the OP might see a solution. I have not changed out those hoses (yet), so I do not know what to look for when watching.


----------



## alanruther (Aug 6, 2021)

This stuff works just like a PC. Why do you need to complicate it?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

And yet so many people get in trouble.

Cuz it really is complicated.


----------



## Valpo Cruze (Feb 23, 2014)

Which line has to be changed out?

On my old 12 I had to change the line that went from the firewall to the condenser. It was involved but yet really not complicated.

Jack up the car and put in Jack stands
Remove front wheels
Remove front bumper cover
Support engine with Jack from below
Remove passenger side motor mount
Disconnect lines at each connection point
Remove old line
Put new line in and secure all connections
Put a touch of pressure into system to verify it sealed.
Put it all back together
You can charge at Homs or take it to a shop, I chose to take it to a shop. If you charge at home make sure to pull a vacuum first. You can borrow all the tools needed from Autozone type places.


----------

